# Last weekend for paint creek



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

Well guys we went to paint creek this morning for the last time of the season. We did ok nothing to wright home about. We used spinners,panther martins to be exact. We landed 13 trout mostly rainbows only landed 3 browns. My brother landed a nice little brown and he lost a really nice one too. The water is up a little and a little stained as well. It was not my best day on the paint but we got some fish and the last 2 times I took someone they landed more than me and got the biggest one too. O well I don't mind that at they both landed the biggest browns of there life to date out of that creek by going with me. Witch I find a little weird because they both fish up state more than down fir trout. Here r some pics.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very cool report done with our free mobile app.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice report, unfortunately, I can't get out for the last weekend. This season seemed to go by faster than others for some reason. Nonetheless, I had a great season and I hope the same goes for the rest if you. Looking forward to browns and rainbows on the Clinton until November and Paint Creek next year.


----------

